# MICHAEL BISPING



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 5, 2016)

Very very happy this morning to wake up and see michael bisping has won the middleweight title. He's always been my favourite fighter the first ever fight of his I saw was him vs elvis sinosic and I always believed he deserved a title shot. But I never thought he'd win this one. 2 weeks notice against a guy who finished him already and then bisping KOs him in round 1. So happy. The first British UFC champion. The mans been fighting his *** off for years always exciting never turns a fight down never touched steroids or any of that junk. First he beats anderson silva but of course the litte haters say it was a fluke so what was this then haters? He KOs a guy with a full camp on 2 weeks notice after filming a movie. I don't care if he never defends the title bisping is the champ congratulations to him


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2016)

The first ever fight I saw of his as his pro debut on our fight night against one of our fighters (an army medic who was actually an amateur but tried pro rules), he was a dickhead then and is still one. His next few fights were worked ones against poor opponents to pad his record, he is not a champion worthy of the name. He has turned down plenty of fights and are you so sure about the steroids?
I'm sorry if this bursts your bubble, yes I'm sure I'm supposed to stand up for him because he's British but the man is an arrogant twat, as is his whole family, he is one of those people who thinks he's 'entitled'.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 5, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> The first ever fight I saw of his as his pro debut on our fight night against one of our fighters (an army medic who was actually an amateur but tried pro rules), he was a dickhead then and is still one. His next few fights were worked ones against poor opponents to pad his record, he is not a champion worthy of the name. He has turned down plenty of fights and are you so sure about the steroids?
> I'm sorry if this bursts your bubble, yes I'm sure I'm supposed to stand up for him because he's British but the man is an arrogant twat, as is his whole family, he is one of those people who thinks he's 'entitled'.


Show me any proof he's taken steroids and sorry to burst your bubble but he obviously is a champion he beat anderson silva and the champion so that makes him champion.


----------



## Buka (Jun 5, 2016)

It was a terrific card at the UFC last night. Exciting matches, wins by some great veterans (Henderson, Bisping) some great young fighters (Holloway) some great moves, punching and some terrific kicks.

Sometimes it's better to put all personal feelings aside and just enjoy a great display of what we all train. Man, what great show!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> Show me any proof he's taken steroids and sorry to burst your bubble but he obviously is a champion he beat anderson silva and the champion so that makes him champion.



Oh 'obviously' a champion, beating fighters is not just what makes you a champion. Do you know him? I've known him for 12 years, he fought on our shows twice. I also know his parents and his charming brother who stuck an axe in a fellow soldier's stomach.
Does he take steroids, yes, he does, look at all the signs and look at his photos over the years.  Don't take his 'anti steroids' rants as meaning he doesn't take them, remember the expression 'methinks he doth protest too much'.
Like beauty, being a champion is in the eye of the beholder.
Didn't see the UFC last night and was hoping there were no spoilers but obviously the OP forgot to say 'spoiler' in his title.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2016)

Buka said:


> It was a terrific card at the UFC last night. Exciting matches, wins by some great veterans (Henderson, Bisping) some great young fighters (Holloway) some great moves, punching and some terrific kicks.
> 
> Sometimes it's better to put all personal feelings aside and just enjoy a great display of what we all train. Man, what great show!




There are some things one doesn't forgive and Bisping has done some of them so no, I'm afraid no personal feelings aside.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 5, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Oh 'obviously' a champion, beating fighters is not just what makes you a champion. Do you know him? I've known him for 12 years, he fought on our shows twice. I also know his parents and his charming brother who stuck an axe in a fellow soldier's stomach.
> Does he take steroids, yes, he does, look at all the signs and look at his photos over the years.  Don't take his 'anti steroids' rants as meaning he doesn't take them, remember the expression 'methinks he doth protest too much'.
> Like beauty, being a champion is in the eye of the beholder.
> Didn't see the UFC last night and was hoping there were no spoilers but obviously the OP forgot to say 'spoiler' in his title.



Umm yeah being a champion is about beating fighters since that's what wins you the tittle of champion. Yeah so what? Who cares what his brother did we're not talking about his brother here. Yeah absolutely look at his photos he's always in the same shape and where's his failed drugs test then? If he's on steroids he should fail this test as he was filming a movie and took it on short notice and no I don't know him and I very much doubt you know him much since he doesn't even live in England anymore maybe you met him once and now claim to know him very very well. I doubt he remembers or cares who you are. Bottom line he is the champion that's it and as for spoilers when you see a thread called michael bisping when he fought last night and you want to avoid spoilers it's not very smart to click on the thread is it


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> Umm yeah being a champion is about beating fighters since that's what wins you the tittle of champion. Yeah so what? Who cares what his brother did we're not talking about his brother here. Yeah absolutely look at his photos he's always in the same shape and where's his failed drugs test then? If he's on steroids he should fail this test as he was filming a movie and took it on short notice and no I don't know him and I very much doubt you know him much since he doesn't even live in England anymore maybe you met him once and now claim to know him very very well. I doubt he remembers or cares who you are. Bottom line he is the champion that's it and as for spoilers when you see a thread called michael bisping when he fought last night and you want to avoid spoilers it's not very smart to click on the thread is it



I can see you aren't part of the UK MMA world. If you look at Bisping's record you will see that he had his pro debut fight on a Pride & Glory promotion in Newcastle, that's ours. He fought one of our fighters, Steve, an army lad. He had another as well as bringing fighters to our shows. I also know all his early opponents. He has also been on other shows where we had our fighters, the UK MMA world is a very small one and yes we do all know each other. He lived here for a long time before he went to love overseas so please, son, don't call me a liar when you know nothing about me. I know he took steroids because he told us, he's not the only one, it's fairly common. What that means is up for discussion.
Now, just because you don't like what someone  has to say about someone doesn't mean they are lying, it doesn't mean it's not true, it means you don't like it. I'm sorry but Bisping has feet of clay.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 5, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I can see you aren't part of the UK MMA world. If you look at Bisping's record you will see that he had his pro debut fight on a Pride & Glory promotion in Newcastle, that's ours. He fought one of our fighters, Steve, an army lad. He had another as well as bringing fighters to our shows. I also know all his early opponents. He has also been on other shows where we had our fighters, the UK MMA world is a very small one and yes we do all know each other. He lived here for a long time before he went to love overseas so please, son, don't call me a liar when you know nothing about me. I know he took steroids because he told us, he's not the only one, it's fairly common. What that means is up for discussion.
> Now, just because you don't like what someone  has to say about someone doesn't mean they are lying, it doesn't mean it's not true, it means you don't like it. I'm sorry but Bisping has feet of clay.


Yes of course because a fighters going to go and tell a promoter that they're on steroids yeah that makes perfect sense lol and you said before his fights were worked? So you help to fix fights that's what your saying? Nice one


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> Yes of course because a fighters going to go and tell a promoter that they're on steroids yeah that makes perfect sense lol and you said before his fights were worked? So you help to fix fights that's what your saying? Nice one



Sigh, Bisping was an unknown amateur fighter with no record so he was matched with like on our show. On the second he was an unknown not very good neo pro with two fights under his belt so was matched with same, his manager, his father at the time, however went on to make sure that his son's fights were against easy fighters, he refused any fights that he thought his son could lose and took easy fighters on instead therefore 'working' the fights.
There is no drugs testing in UK MMA, (we still have no governing body to enforce anything at all) the only organisations that does it is the UFC. It is not illegal in UK MMA to take steroids. The first UFC in the UK was in 2002, where Ian Freeman and Lee Remedios fought, it didn't come back until 2007. As I said, steroids are common in MMA, no promoter cared in the early 2000s about whether fighters were on steroids on or, the use of them, and different ways of way cutting such as blood doping were common topics of conversation at the time. Fighters are more wary now if they want to progress to big American shows where they do dope test but otherwise it's not as big an issue as perhaps it should be. I can tell you of fighters in the UK who have ended up hospitalised by the effects of taking steroids, one fighters who has fought in the UFC several times in the early days can no longer produce as much testosterone as he should and has now to take supplements, his health is not good now he's older.  Another ended up in hospital telling people it was through too much use of Ibuprufen his kidneys packed up.
Steroid use is rife in the UK not just in MMA, read this and remember what I said about Bisping's brother. Sunday Mirror investigation reveals shocking rise of dangerous anabolic steroid use in Britain's gyms


----------



## Buka (Jun 5, 2016)

Let's get back to the OP.

Congrats to Bisping, he beat one hell of a fighter. And to be the first British UFC Champ, that's pretty darn cool.

The after fight press conference with Bisping and Rockhold was as expected, much ado about promoting a rematch.

Who do you like if they fight again?


----------



## Steve (Jun 5, 2016)

It's always hard to know whether the arrogance is an act or not, but even when Bisping  was on TUF, he presented as a pretty arrogant jerk.   

I'll look forward to seeing the fights when I can, though.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 5, 2016)

Steve said:


> It's always hard to know whether the arrogance is an act or not, but even when Bisping  was on TUF, he presented as a pretty arrogant jerk.
> 
> I'll look forward to seeing the fights when I can, though.


It's an act you can see in any post fight he's always respectful as for TUF that stuff is just a step above fantasy I mean they were trying to present matt hammil as the hero of the series the American deaf wrestler being bullied by the brash British fighter


----------



## Steve (Jun 5, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> It's an act you can see in any post fight he's always respectful as for TUF that stuff is just a step above fantasy I mean they were trying to present matt hammil as the hero of the series the American deaf wrestler being bullied by the brash British fighter


I think it's hard to tell either way.  You might be right.  But it also Seems like tez has some insight which suggests his act on TUF wasn't far from reality.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 5, 2016)

Steve said:


> I think it's hard to tell either way.  You might be right.  But it also Seems like tez has some insight which suggests his act on TUF wasn't far from reality.


Yeah well I'd like to see actual proof first on that. Anyway bisping was treated like garbage on that show by tito. On the DVD for tuf there's an extended episode 1 and what he said is hammil needs a training partner so I pick bisping. That's got to be kind of annoying to hear and anyway from what we saw he wasn't that bad on there hammil was an arrogant jerk as well wrestling them with no hands to prove a point and when he was tired got others to get him food. Bisping was the one who actually made piece with hammil on that show and said sorry and said he was *** hole. I remember on a behind the scenes for ufc 70 when he had one of his usual get in their face shouting staredowns he said it was all an act to get the crowd going as they want to see a bit of drama instead of them just standing in a fight position. Fact is he's no worse than connor mcgreggor or chael sonnen or any of them


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 5, 2016)

Buka said:


> Let's get back to the OP.
> 
> Congrats to Bisping, he beat one hell of a fighter. And to be the first British UFC Champ, that's pretty darn cool.
> 
> ...


I think bisping again because even the first fight he wasnt dominated bisping won a lot of exchanges before he got head butted and started bleeding. People can say oh it's an excuse but it's a genuine a head butt will disorientate you that plus the cut and one of his eyes already not 100% because of trt filled belfort so he probably never saw that head kick coming


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2016)

It is not illegal to take steroids in UK MMA, it is in the UFC. That's a fact.

I'm not sure what piece Bisping made of anyone.


----------



## Buka (Jun 5, 2016)

I think something we should keep in mind is that we aren' the target audience of the UFC. If they had to depend on people who actually train in any sort of fighting art, they would have been out of business a looooong time ago. Their target audience is the young action crowd, the t-shirt wearing seat fillers, the stay at home audience that likes to see fighting, the people who follow whatever trend is popular right now, and, in recent years, people who follow sports (BIG audience) 

All of us here know what smack talk is, know what publicity is, know what all the related nonsense is. And some of us, kinda like it from time to time. Even if we don't, if it's necessary to keep MMA, the UFC in particular, alive, so be it.

Sure is fun to watch, though. And tactically interesting as how various matches apply to our own skill set. Or at least what we imagine our skill set to be. 

I think when we're all watching the matches, we seperate the soap opera from the actual fight.


----------



## Steve (Jun 5, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> Yeah well I'd like to see actual proof first on that. Anyway bisping was treated like garbage on that show by tito. On the DVD for tuf there's an extended episode 1 and what he said is hammil needs a training partner so I pick bisping. That's got to be kind of annoying to hear and anyway from what we saw he wasn't that bad on there hammil was an arrogant jerk as well wrestling them with no hands to prove a point and when he was tired got others to get him food. Bisping was the one who actually made piece with hammil on that show and said sorry and said he was *** hole. I remember on a behind the scenes for ufc 70 when he had one of his usual get in their face shouting staredowns he said it was all an act to get the crowd going as they want to see a bit of drama instead of them just standing in a fight position. Fact is he's no worse than connor mcgreggor or chael sonnen or any of them


yeah, well I heard that Tito was awesome, and that Michael was just mad because he caught Matt sending notes to Becca saying that Tienna didn't like him (Michael) any more.   It all started when Michael asked Jasmine to the prom.  But I haven't seen any proof.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2016)

Buka said:


> think when we're all watching the matches, we seperate the soap opera from the actual fight



Unless we know the fighters and they are actually like that in real life.


----------



## Buka (Jun 5, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Sunday Mirror investigation reveals shocking rise of dangerous anabolic steroid use in Britain's gyms



I read that article. Then read a few more in that periodical. A half dozen on UFO's, one on an exorcism, sex with robots and a couple wilder than that.

Not doubting you, Tez, but I'm not believing anything in the Mirror, except maybe the date.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 5, 2016)

Buka said:


> I read that article. Then read a few more in that periodical. A half dozen on UFO's, one on an exorcism, sex with robots and a couple wilder than that.
> 
> Not doubting you, Tez, but I'm not believing anything in the Mirror, except maybe the date.


Exactly I mean I don't if you're English or not but the mirrors is not a very reliable newspaper at all lol and anyway yeah I'm sure there are people in English gyms who take steroids. Just like there are in American gyms, Brazilian gyms, Mexican gyms etc. as for texs post about steroids not being illegal in uk mma well fine but that doesn't mean every fighter takes them I know for a fact if I was competing and they were illegal I'd never touch that junk


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 5, 2016)

Buka said:


> I think something we should keep in mind is that we aren' the target audience of the UFC. If they had to depend on people who actually train in any sort of fighting art, they would have been out of business a looooong time ago. Their target audience is the young action crowd, the t-shirt wearing seat fillers, the stay at home audience that likes to see fighting, the people who follow whatever trend is popular right now, and, in recent years, people who follow sports (BIG audience)
> 
> All of us here know what smack talk is, know what publicity is, know what all the related nonsense is. And some of us, kinda like it from time to time. Even if we don't, if it's necessary to keep MMA, the UFC in particular, alive, so be it.
> 
> ...


Exactly I don't care for trash talking but I actually find bispings trash talk funny because he doesn't try and come up with clever sounding rhymes or whatever or trying to be funny he just like yeah love off I'll knock you out. I loved his quote when he was doing one for this fight and he was talking about who rockhold had thought and was "costa phillphou? Costa phila who?" Anyway I love bisping because he's an exciting who's never been in a boring fight, he's not the greatest athlete but he trains very hard and he's got great heart. Everyone makes fun of him for the Henderson KO but he's only been stopped by strikes twice both guys on trt and he's been rocked plenty of times and always finds a way to win. Look at the Anderson silva fight everyone makes excuses like oh he was knocked out it should've been over ok fine opinions but he got dropped by a massive knee what did he do? Got up and kept fighting. 5th round front kick to the face which put down belfort he didn't even go down he survived the round. 

Fact is he may not be the best ever he might not defend the belt but one thing that's 100% he's a fighter


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 5, 2016)

Sorry in advance for not adding examples,but  that's primarily because I am currently nursing a concussion, so can't concentrate enough to think of them. 

To Kenpoguy: many fighters have two personas: the a-hole 'acting' persona and the respectful, humble 'real' persona. They claim that they need this for publicity, but while you do need to be popular, UFC is not the WWE...there are fighters who don't have the a-hole persona and still are popular, so you don't really need that persona (and vice versa). You also don't know which of the two persona's is fake and which one is real, regardless of the one the fighter says it's real.

To Tez: it's important to remember that when you are on opposing sides from someone, they may appear more of an a-hole than they really are. I'm not a competitive fighter, but when I was fencing, there were plenty of people I would see at meets 10 times a year, along with other training things, tournaments, etc. whom based on a lot of interactions with them, I would say they are arrogant dicks. SOme of them, I ended up being on a team with them later or attend the same club later on, and discover that my opinion, which I thought was fully valid wasn't, and it's just how they appear to people who go against them. Same thing happened in reverse, there was one person on my team who others would always tell me how much of an a-hole he appeared to be, but in reality he was one of the nicest guys on our team..he just had that aura and was a good fencer which misled them. Not saying this is what happened since I have no interactions with bisping at all, but its possible.
Also, his family is not him, so how they are shouldn't really affect your opinion of bisping himself.
Finally, regardless of your personal feelings of him, he still is the 'champion', and you can still enjoy the fights when he puts on a good fight, just root for the other fighter during them.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 5, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Sorry in advance for not adding examples,but  that's primarily because I am currently nursing a concussion, so can't concentrate enough to think of them.
> 
> To Kenpoguy: many fighters have two personas: the a-hole 'acting' persona and the respectful, humble 'real' persona. They claim that they need this for publicity, but while you do need to be popular, UFC is not the WWE...there are fighters who don't have the a-hole persona and still are popular, so you don't really need that persona (and vice versa). You also don't know which of the two persona's is fake and which one is real, regardless of the one the fighter says it's real.
> 
> ...




Absolutely I'm not saying he's a lovely angel choir boy and yeah he probably isn't the loveliest guy in the world but he has said lately he knows he was stupid in his early days and he's always been respectful post fight win or lose I do believe that the trash may not always be for the fans it might simply be his way of firing himself up for the match but sadly the ufc is turning into the wwe more. With clowns like mcgreggor talking their way into title fights and trying to dictate what the company does. The only reason he's as popular as he is is his trash talk. Same with chael sonnen let's be honest chael sonnen was a boring fighter a lay and prey specialist but he could talk well that's what got him popular. Nick Diaz talked his way into 2 title fights and got 1 while coming off a loss to condit. So sadly yeah the trash talk does seem to be needed more and more these days and yeah the non trash talk fighters are popular among ufc fans but not among casuals. People like frankie Edgar or demetrious Johnson have done a lot more than mcgreggor has yet they're not as popular because they don't talk like idiots.


----------



## Steve (Jun 5, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Unless we know the fighters and they are actually like that in real life.


There is definitely something to this, but even then mix ups happen.  I'm comfortable knowing that my impression of him might be wrong.  But absent evidence to the contrary, he seems pretty arrogant.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 5, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Unless we know the fighters and they are actually like that in real life.



Look you may have met him but meeting someone doesn't mean you know them. You bring up his family more than him which is kind of low using the family to discredit someone


----------



## Buka (Jun 5, 2016)

For the record, I don't actually care for Bisping. But he won the title, good for him. It was a really good card last night and he did a good job.

Dan Henderson, there's a guy I'm a big fan of. But....so what? We're all fans of some.

I think Rockhold is going to kill him next time they fight.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> Look you may have met him but meeting someone doesn't mean you know them. You bring up his family more than him which is kind of low using the family to discredit someone



And? I know him, you don't... and? Look to the parents to see what sort of child they bring up. His father was his manager picking his fights, his brother his sparring partner, yes it's relevant.
He won a title, yes, good for him but don't big him up as a paragon of virtue.


----------



## Steve (Jun 5, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> And? I know him, you don't... and? Look to the parents to see what sort of child they bring up. His father was his manager picking his fights, his brother his sparring partner, yes it's relevant.
> He won a title, yes, good for him but don't big him up as a paragon of virtue.


I may be wrong, but I don't think anyone has suggested Michael Bisping is a paragon of virtue.  We have no evidence he's taken steroids, and he did just won the belt.   Those are facts.   Whether he's a scumbag or not is opinion.   You have yours and others have theirs.   Because you've met the guy a few times, you think you have the inside scoop.   Might be you do, but might be you don't.  

I see little difference between Bisping, the Diaz brothers and Conor Mcgregor.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2016)

Buka said:


> I read that article. Then read a few more in that periodical. A half dozen on UFO's, one on an exorcism, sex with robots and a couple wilder than that.
> 
> Not doubting you, Tez, but I'm not believing anything in the Mirror, except maybe the date.



However even a broken clock is correct twice a day. I have been in enough MMA and other gyms, at enough fight nights and know enough fighters to know that steroid abuse is rife. As I said, steroid use is legal in UK MMA. I also know it from my previous job where we were investigating steroid abuse by the military.

Oh and I think Bisping would remember me, we've had stand up rows, the first about a female fighter he brought to fight on one of our promotions who was blatantly not what he purported her to be and another couple over other aspects of his behaviour at our shows and others I have worked at, not just me either. As I will reiterate, his father and brother were very much involved with his career so yes what they do does involve him, they aren't separate from him in his professional dealings with people.



Kenpoguy123 said:


> Exactly I mean I don't if you're English or not but the mirrors is not a very reliable newspaper at all lol and anyway yeah I'm sure there are people in English gyms who take steroids. Just like there are in American gyms, Brazilian gyms, Mexican gyms etc. as for texs post about steroids not being illegal in uk mma well fine but that doesn't mean every fighter takes them I know for a fact if I was competing and they were illegal I'd never touch that junk




You haven't actually read my posts have you?


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 6, 2016)

Morning Report: Michael Bisping calls Luke Rockhold 'f**got,' tells him to get to the 'back of the f**king line''


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 6, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Morning Report: Michael Bisping calls Luke Rockhold 'f**got,' tells him to get to the 'back of the f**king line''


And? He also said "sorry I shouldn't have said that" straight away and he only did that after rockhold started acting like a jerk refusing to shake his hand and get in his face


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 6, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> And? He also said "sorry I shouldn't have said that" straight away and he only did that after rockhold started acting like a jerk refusing to shake his hand and get in his face



Little fish, don't bite. It is just a report. It's not personal.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 6, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Little fish, don't bite. It is just a report. It's not personal.



Never said it was but those reports are just click bait. There's nothing wrong with what he said since rockhold isn't gay. If he was gay and he started calling him that then it'd be bad


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 6, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> Never said it was but those reports are just click bait. There's nothing wrong with what he said since rockhold isn't gay. If he was gay and he started calling him that then it'd be bad



Er what? using that word ( unless you are describing a British meatball) is always bad, it doesn't matter whether someone is gay or not.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 6, 2016)

Bispings awesome he fights hard every single fight, has awesome cardio and is a great guy. I met him once and he was friendly chatty and funny


----------

